# Mesa Boogie or Ampeg cabinet?? help needed



## DjentDjentlalala (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys,I'm re-doing my bass rig,and I'm probably buying a Portaflex PF500 head,mainly as a neutral poweramp for a VT Bass Deluxe.
I need a cab (or 2 ) that can handle 300/500 watts.

Sound wise I want a cab that can do:

metal! tight as fuck,from mathcore to post metal.

slap stuff (defined and clear)

poppy stuff (think of skunk anansie)

anything from funk to jazz,and also my ambient bass only project.


I found a used Mesa Boogie Diesel 1x15" for dirt cheap,and I'm a long time mesa user cab wise with guitar (Stiletto cab FTW) and I'm happy,so I know it will be worth the money. 

And the Ampeg,well...it's an Ampeg.That sound is awesome,but I dont know which model I should go for.


Also,I need portability.This means 2x10/1x15".


thnx in advance guys!


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 23, 2012)

you look into the markbass line? they're awesome sounding smaller cabs. played through one about a month and a half ago (can't remember the model) but it sounded good. still wouldnt trade my 6'10 for it but if i were in the market for a smaller cab that's probably what i'd go for.

Edit: didn't you post another thread about this? i'm fairly sure i answered in the same way haha.


----------



## Bevo (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't forget your ohm's, you won't get full power out of that amp with an 8 ohm cab.
If your looking for smooth clean power with not a spot of dirt you have better choices. I found it hard to get a pristine clean out of that head.

Lots of great cabs out there and the Mark Bass stuff is beyond decent, amazing cabs but you pay for it.
See if you can track down a Neo cab, smaller and lighter..


----------



## Baelzebeard (Aug 23, 2012)

You want clean sound and portability, why not try something from GK's mb line. They have separate head/cabs or combos that might work good for you.


----------



## davisjom (Aug 24, 2012)

Out of those two brands I would would say Mesa. More specifically the Powerhouse 1x15/4x10 cab. I use my friends all the time, he runs a hartke lh1000 through it.
But there are other options (like ones already mentioned by other people), such as Markbass or GK, even Avatar.

*EDIT* I didn't read all the way through your post. Since you want portability, based on my experiences I'l going to say ampeg. Simply because I've played 410 and 115 versions and they still sound great, I have no idea how other Mesa bass cabs sound.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 24, 2012)

i've tried and liked both the mesa and ampeg cabs and even i have a hard time picking between the two.

can't go wrong either way


----------

